# Ovulation changes after giving birth



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I have been having some weird things going on since DD was born 19 months ago. I never really got a break from AF, got it back at about 9 weeks pp(yuck). I was what I considered to be my "normal" self, having a 29 day cycle, except for a fluky couple months where I had a period about every 3 weeks. After that though I have had a few strange issues, I track CM, I am not temp charting right now. Here's the deal about 10 days after AF have "slightly" EWCM, then creamy, then at cycle day16 have EWCM. I have had some hormonal imbalances and am wondering if now there is something else going on. Plus now when I am at normal ovulation time, I have the worst back ache, cramping(only one side, it switches, so must O pains) and a variety of other little symptoms. I am going to get TCOYF, and get a basal thermometer so I can start tracking my temps. Is there anything else that I can do? Any herbal supplements I could take? Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------

